# Fahrradcomputer ja ..... aber der richtige ?



## TortureKing (16. Mai 2004)

Mal ne Frage die *hier *eigentlich offtopic ist, aber ich hab sie lieber von "bekannten" Bikern beantwortet als von wildfremden, da kann ich die Antworten evtl. besser einschätzen ..... 

Ich brauche nen neuen Bikecomputer, ich hatte nen alten mit Trittfrequenz, das sollte neben den üblichen Features der neue auch wieder bieten können ..... noch ne Frage, gibt es sowas auch mit integriertem Höhenmesser der dann auch noch die Streckenprofile aufzeichnet und diese dann am PC auslesen läßt ?

Früher hatte ich hierfür immer nen Avocet am Handgelenk und nen Fahrradcompi am Lenker.

Danke für die Infos ......

Der alte Sack


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Mai 2004)

nach dem was der neue compi soll alles haben soll würde ich dir den cyclomaster CM 434 mit interface empfehlen.für den gibts auch optional ne trittfrequenz. zumindestens hat das mein 414 (der vorgänger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (16. Mai 2004)

oder Du gehst die andere Richtung und nimmst nen Polar aus der 7er Serie, diehaben logo Puls, Höhenmeter, und man kann den auch als Fahrradcompi nehmen, is allerdings dann Funk....und auch Trittfrequenz sollte r können, das aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere nur mit nem zusätzlichen Sensor, den Du extra kaufen musst...

Bateman, der dicke Sack


----------



## merkt_p (17. Mai 2004)

Mein Tipp "HAC 4 Plus" von Ciclosport.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Frazer (17. Mai 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp "HAC 4 Plus" von Ciclosport.
> 
> Gruß Martin



Was kostet denn der so? 

Grüße
Volker *derauchnochsowasbraucht*


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Was kostet denn der so?
> 
> Grüße
> Volker *derauchnochsowasbraucht*



Hi Volker,

ich hab den HAC4 ohne PC-Interface bei E-Bay für 149,- rausgezogen (Liste 230,-) Neuware mit Garantie, versteht sich.

Feines Teil. Ich blicke allerdings noch nicht mal die Hälfte der ganzen Funktionen 

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Frazer (17. Mai 2004)

Muss man dafür studiert haben?


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man dafür studiert haben?



Das hat bei mir auch nix geholfen. Da gibts eine ca 80 Seiten langen Beschreibung der Funktionen dazu, (die ich leider anfang Mai nicht an den Gardasee mitgenommen hatte).

Das Teil piepste unf fiepte ca. 2 Tage im 10 Minutenabstand so vor sich hin...

Aber daheim kurz nachgelesen und gewusst warum. Eigentlich sind die Funktionen schon sinnvoll abgebildet (rechts Hauptfuntionen, links Unterfunktionen usw.) Ist halt wie fast alles Gewöhnungssache.

Fazit: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

TOM

PS: Dein Avatar erinnert mich irgendwie an meine Ece mit Kopftuch


----------



## Altitude (17. Mai 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp "HAC 4 Plus" von Ciclosport.
> 
> Gruß Martin



jepp, wenn Du auf die Pulsdaten Deiner Mitbiker stehst, monatlichen Batteriewechsel, ein Windows-Betriebssystem fürs Interface hast und gerne vom Ciclosport-Support angemault werden willst, ist ein HAC4 genau die richtige Wahl...

   


wenn umbedingt mit Pulsmesser, dan Polar 5er oder 7er-Serie...

...ich hab die Entscheidung mit dem HAC sehr bereut!!!!   

...der nächste wird ein Polar, die besteln sogar an einer LINUX/MAC-LÖSUNG


----------



## Altitude (17. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat bei mir auch nix geholfen. Da gibts eine ca 80 Seiten langen Beschreibung der Funktionen dazu, (die ich leider anfang Mai nicht an den Gardasee mitgenommen hatte).
> 
> Das Teil piepste unf fiepte ca. 2 Tage im 10 Minutenabstand so vor sich hin...
> 
> ...



wer nen HAC beherrst, kann auch das Abitur in NRW schaffen


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> wer nen HAC beherrst, kann auch das Abitur in NRW schaffen



Ich arbeite dran 

Zum Hac: Das mit den exessiven Batterieverbrauch hab ich auch schon gehört. Den Rest kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Windows hat, außer ein paar werbeagenturgeschädigten Usern, eh jeder. Polar ist meiner Meinung nach, auch von den Funktionen her, eher auf Läufer abgestimmt.

TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (18. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Ich arbeite dran
> 
> Zum Hac: Das mit den exessiven Batterieverbrauch hab ich auch schon gehört. Den Rest kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Windows hat, außer ein paar werbeagenturgeschädigten Usern, eh jeder. Polar ist meiner Meinung nach, auch von den Funktionen her, eher auf Läufer abgestimmt.
> 
> TOM



Ich hab sogar schon von Leuten gehört, die mit Windows ihr Geld verdienen   

Hat dann Dein HAC4 keinen erhöhten Batterieverbrauch? Oder gibts den sogar mit Akku?


----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab sogar schon von Leuten gehört, die mit Windows ihr Geld verdienen



fensterputzer?
glaser?


----------



## Frazer (18. Mai 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> fensterputzer?
> glaser?


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dann Dein HAC4 keinen erhöhten Batterieverbrauch? Oder gibts den sogar mit Akku?



Hab ihn erst seit 2 Monaten. Hab bis jetzt noch keine Batterie gebraucht.

TOM


----------



## merkt_p (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

hab bei meinem HAC 4 nach einem Jahr die Batterie im Gerät gewechselt, die Batterien im Empfänger und am  der Gabel sind jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre drin und läuft, läuft, läuft.

Hab meinen HAC mal runter geworfen auf einen Fliesenboden, leider war dann die Halterung gebrochen, dass Teil eingeschickt und nach 2 Wochen mit Batteriewechsel zurückbekommen für 25 (incl. neues Armband ohne Berechnung).

Das PC Interface habe ich nicht, kenne aber Leute die es besitzen und bisher noch nichts schlechtes gehört.

Kostenpunkt für HAC4 Plus ab ca. 220  (doch etwas günstger als Polar Gerät).

Hoffe weitergeholfen zu haben.

Heavy Trails Martin

P.S.: Hallo All Mountain habe Deine Anfrage noch in Bearbeitung


----------



## Bateman (18. Mai 2004)

also für 220 Euro bekommste zB bei ebay auch schon ein sehr gutes Polar-Teil nagelneu türlich, nur das absolute High End Teil is teurer, ca 330 glaub ich...

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (18. Mai 2004)

Danke, Martin.

Nachdem ich ja wohl nicht so ganz die Kilometer im Jahr fahre wie Du, wird die Batterie wohl auch bei mir min. a Jahr halten. Somit werd ich mir mal überlegen, ob ich mir sowas anschaffe oder mir doch erstmal nen neuen PDA besorge   

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2004)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ihn erst seit 2 Monaten. Hab bis jetzt noch keine Batterie gebraucht.
> 
> TOM




na dann hasste ja schon 2/3 der Energie verbraucht


----------



## blacksurf (18. Mai 2004)

@all-mountain

ohje ich bin cannondalefahrerin und apple-userin
quasi werbeagenturgeschädigt und eisdielenverseucht, wo soll das
nur hinführen ...  

ich besitze einen Polar der funzt gut

PS. wie wars im chiemgau? Leider hats ja am Sonntag geregnet
ansonsten ist das eine tolle Bikegegend!


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> na dann hasste ja schon 2/3 der Energie verbraucht



Kann sein, ich werd's merken.

Zu den Pulsfrequenzen der Mitbiker kann ich nur sagen, dass Du das beim Polar genauso hast. 
Das ist besonders witzig, wenn ich mit meinen Polar beim Spinning bin und links und rechts neben mir einer mit Pulsmesser sitzt. Dann hast Du nämlich ständig das 2 bis 3fache am Gerät. Da nehmen sich Polar und Cyclo nicht viel.

TOM


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Mai 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @all-mountain
> PS. wie wars im chiemgau? Leider hats ja am Sonntag geregnet
> ansonsten ist das eine tolle Bikegegend!



@Blacksurf
Wir haben die Tour kurzerhand wegen Wettervorhersage auf Samstag verlegt. Wir sind von Walchsee aus auf den Brennkopf rauf und dann weiter zur Priener Hütte. Von da hat man einen super Ausblick auf den Zahmen und Wilden Kaiser. Teilweise sind wir noch etwas durch Schnee gewandert, aber ansonsten kann ich Dir rechtgeben: Super Bike-Gegend



			
				blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @all-mountain
> ohje ich bin cannondalefahrerin und apple-userin
> quasi werbeagenturgeschädigt und eisdielenverseucht, wo soll das
> nur hinführen ...  !



Mein Beileid, gleich 4mal so hart von Gott gestraft. Da hast Du's aber nicht leicht im Leben.   

Grüße
TOM


----------



## petheus (28. Mai 2004)

Isch weiss ja nicht obs noch aktuell ist, aber:

Ich hab die Polar 710 und kann nur bestätigen dass sie gut ist, aber eher für Läufer geeignet.

Ähnlich stell ich mir das bei der HAC4 vor. Da sind die Radfunktionen halt irgendwie sekundär.

Hab mir auch überlegt ob ich mir den C436m zuleg. Guckst Du hier

http://www.actionsports.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=172


----------



## merkt_p (28. Mai 2004)

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal was bemerken.

Batterieverbrauch: wenn man ständig auf dem Gerät rumdrückt hat man natürlich einen höheren Verbrauch. Es reicht beim HAC 4 vor der Tour Start drücken und wenn man zurück ist Stopp, dann sind ALLE Funktionen gelaufen, der Höhenmesser hat sich eingestellt und der Pulsmesser ist wenn man mit Brustgurt gefahren ist mitgelaufen. Die Daten kann man in Ruhe daheim auslesen.

Abitur: einmal die Funktion kapiert, braucht man maximal das kleine Heftchen im EC Kartenformat da steht dann wo was zu finden ist.

Allgemein: ich glaube in der Funktion gibt es keine grossen Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern, letzlich entscheidet der Preis oder das Angebot.

iel Spass und heavy Trails Martin


----------



## Lhafty (8. Juni 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> jepp, wenn Du auf die Pulsdaten Deiner Mitbiker stehst, monatlichen Batteriewechsel, ein Windows-Betriebssystem fÃ¼rs Interface hast und gerne vom Ciclosport-Support angemault werden willst, ist ein HAC4 genau die richtige Wahl...


Kann ich so gar nicht bestÃ¤tigen! HAC4 seit 9 Monaten in Betrieb mit Download nach jeder Tour, bisher kein Batteriewechsel. Wenn's ein- bis zweimal im Jahr ist halte ich das Ã¼brigens fÃ¼r vÃ¶llig OK. Pulsdaten von Mitbikern hatte ich auch noch nie (zum GlÃ¼ck verwenden die codierten Polarschrott!  ) 
DafÃ¼r ausreichend Erfahrungen mit einer Polar S720. Die ist nie dazu gekommen Ihre Batterien zu leeren, weil Sie stÃ¤ndig im Ar$ch war. Nach der vierten Reparatur innerhalb eines Jahres (und es war immer etwas anderes!) habe ich sie auf ebay verschossen, soll sich ein Anderer damit rumÃ¤rgern .

OK, zugegeben, es gibt keine Software fÃ¼r diesen Cannondalezielgruppen Computer. Aber bei Marktanteilen von 20%, von denen sich 15% auf Werbeagenturen und GrafikbÃ¼ros verteilen und die restlichen 5% Privatanwender zu 90% ZahnÃ¤rzte und AnwÃ¤lte (welch Wunder bei Laptop Preisen von 3000 â¬   )sind, die Ihr Rad im Porsche vor die Eisdiele chauffieren und dort ausladen, wirst Du mir zustimmen, daÃ hier nicht wirklich Aussicht besteht die Entwicklungskosten fÃ¼r Software jemals zu amortisieren.




			
				Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> wenn umbedingt mit Pulsmesser, dan Polar 5er oder 7er-Serie...
> ...der nÃ¤chste wird ein Polar, die besteln sogar an einer LINUX/MAC-LÃSUNG


Viel SpaÃ, Du solltest Dir schonmal alle Offline Funktionen anschauen, Du wirst genug Zeit haben sie auszuprobieren wÃ¤hrend Du auf die Reparatur Deiner Uhr wartest  .

Marc, noch ein Fettsack


----------

